# scroll dentro de una lista desplegable



## schnabelgeist (May 7, 2014)

hola, hay una manera para scroll dentro de una lista desplegable que se abre en una etiqueta?
un saludo


----------



## Greg Truby (May 22, 2014)

No estoy 100% seguro de qué es lo que quiere decir con “que se abre en una etiqueta”.  Si habla de un listado de validación de datos, después de cómo 8 valores Excel le da una barra de “scroll” para poder mover el listado con el ratón.  También siempre se puede cambiar de posición con las teclas de flecha arriba/abajo y de Página Arriba / Página Abajo.

Si su pregunta trate de otro listado favor aclarar cuál listado es.


----------

